# National Electrical Safety Code



## JavaJim (Apr 22, 2010)

For EEs, did you take a copy of the National Electrical Safety Code to the exam? I haven't decided whether I will take the Electrical and Electronics or the Power exam. I have a pretty good base of experience in both fields and it will depend on which practice test I do better on.

How much of the NESC do I need to be familiar with? Should I read it from cover to cover? What about the handbook? Do you recommend my purchasing a copy of the NESC Handbook? If so, which one? Mc-Graw Hill has one and IEEE has another handbook.

I already plan to take a copy of the NEC and the NEC handbook but I need to know about the NESC. My prep is for the October 2010 exam. Thanks.


----------



## colo_elec (Apr 22, 2010)

JavaJim said:


> For EEs, did you take a copy of the National Electrical Safety Code to the exam? I haven't decided whether I will take the Electrical and Electronics or the Power exam. I have a pretty good base of experience in both fields and it will depend on which practice test I do better on.
> How much of the NESC do I need to be familiar with? Should I read it from cover to cover? What about the handbook? Do you recommend my purchasing a copy of the NESC Handbook? If so, which one? Mc-Graw Hill has one and IEEE has another handbook.
> 
> I already plan to take a copy of the NEC and the NEC handbook but I need to know about the NESC. My prep is for the October 2010 exam. Thanks.


There was one question on the practice exam from NCEES, but that was all I saw, but it was a question only on the scope of the NESC. I would only say bring it as a reference, but you have no need to study or purchase the handbook.


----------



## Angstrom (Apr 22, 2010)

I can tell you if you choose to take the Elecrical and Electronics, you will not need the NESC and you likely won't even need the NEC.


----------



## MSEE_PE (Apr 22, 2010)

JavaJim said:


> For EEs, did you take a copy of the National Electrical Safety Code to the exam? I haven't decided whether I will take the Electrical and Electronics or the Power exam. I have a pretty good base of experience in both fields and it will depend on which practice test I do better on.
> How much of the NESC do I need to be familiar with? Should I read it from cover to cover? What about the handbook? Do you recommend my purchasing a copy of the NESC Handbook? If so, which one? Mc-Graw Hill has one and IEEE has another handbook.
> 
> I already plan to take a copy of the NEC and the NEC handbook but I need to know about the NESC. My prep is for the October 2010 exam. Thanks.



I believe you need to read through most of the book. If you don't use the NEC at work, you'll need to make your own bookmarks and you need to look at alot of problems to see how problems are solved. Alot of practice will be needed to make sure you do the problems correct + I always advise people to keep the NEC problems till the very end to have some time to think well instead of putting a hasty answer.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

NO need to read any of those books. Just know where to find the information.


----------



## TBSS (Apr 22, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> NO need to read any of those books. Just know where to find the information.


X2.

I used a copy of the NESC from around 1980 and it proved to be all that I needed. Try to find a used copy somewhere for as cheap as possible it will probably be sufficient. It's not like there are big (any) changes being made to it all of the time.


----------



## JavaJim (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks. I have an older copy from my days as a plant engineer in the 1990s. I think it is dated 1993 or 1996. Those books are expensive so it would be nice to use what I already have.


----------



## cableguy (Aug 8, 2010)

I found this while roaming the Internet:

http://standards.ieee.org/nesc/nesc_sample.pdf

It's the index and first section of the NESC, found on the IEEE web site.

It would answer the question in the sample exam. It also answers a question in the Camara sample problems. I figure it's freely available, so heck, I'll print it out...


----------

